# Two situations, not sure how to handle them without making waves....



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

So, I moved Cinny to a new barn and I love it. Most of the people there are great but...a couple things have come up and as I'm not always the smartest with my words and how I handle social issues, I thought I'd ask you guys what you would do.

First off, when I looked at the barn I was told an "in and out" stall was available on the 1st as the horse in it, we'll call him Brownie, was just sold and the new owners had informed the BO they would be moving him to a box stall. I really really wanted Cinny in an "in and out". I paid the man for my February rent on that stall, signed a rental agreement and thought it was a done deal. The day before I moved Cinny I was informed that Brownie's new owners are now not sure if they are moving him out of that stall or not (at this point THEY do NOT have a rental agreement of any kind with the BO), but the BO says I can have the box stall next to him which has a Dutch door into the same run as Brownie and that maybe we could all work something out together, maybe even just let the horses share the run and socialize. Or if I wait until the ground thaws the BO will put a separation fence between them so they each have their own run. So I was stuck because my previous BO had already rented Cin's stall and I had to get him out of the old barn. I am really mad because I already paid for that stall, and now it turns out, the BO also took the money from Brownie's owners after he took the money from me for the same stall. The stall Cin is in costs less. So that is one situation.

The next is with Brownie's new owners. First they say the horses can play together, then no, then maybe Cin has the run one day and Brownie the next, then back to them playing together, they just can't make up their minds. Meanwhile Cin is stuck indoors until Me or one of the girls turns him out (some of the girls at the stable like to turn Cin out with their horses to play). Then..the poo hit the fan, literally. 

Cin and Brownie share an automatic waterer which is placed between their stalls. I got to the stable and Brownie's owner was complaining that he would only drink water from a bucket but then 5 minutes later admitted that Brownie had been pooping in the waterer! It was a disgusting, smelly mess!! He didn't know how to clean it so I said I would help, then my trainer came over to help. Next thing I know, Brownie's owner splits...just takes off without a word leaving us to spend an hour draining the waterer, carrying buckets of mucky water out of the barn, scrubbing while trying to hold up the float so we wouldn't flood Cin's stall because that was the drain side...I was mad.

Then next day when I saw Brownie's owner's wife, I asked that they please help clean the waterer when he poops in it because it's not fair to leave it for me to do. She scoffed at me and said that her husband was the most helpful person in the world and acted like she couldn't believe I just accused him of ditching the situation.

Today they were both there and I said hi and offered to help them bring in their rubber stall mats that they had just bought. They were very cold and stand-offish. I asked if it was still cool to open Cinny's door so he could share the run with Brownie (which was the last decision that was made regarding the stalls by them and the BO) and he grumbled and said he wasn't sure it was a good idea anymore. They were just total jerks to me!!

So now, I'm not sure where to go from here. I really honestly don't think I'm in the wrong about the poop in the water situation. And I think I'm in the right too about the stall, I mean they did tell the BO they were moving the horse and he did rent it out to me because off it. Is it fair they on the 1st when I am to move in they are allowed to change their minds and keep it?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump......bump bump.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

The BO should credit the difference towards your next months board and give you first dibs when that stall does become available. When you pay next months board subtract the difference and leave a note that says "I subtracted the extra I paid you for Brownie's stall last month off of this months board. I hope that's OK and wanted to let you know that I still want it once he leaves. Thank you!"

If I knew that the horse would be leaving soon, I would give that horse the crappy stall and you the good stall because #1 I promised it to you and #2 I'm banking on you being there longer than the sale horse and therefore would want to keep you happier. Sounds harsh to the old boarders but its just business.

This sort of thing happens all the time and there isn't alot of options for the barn owner that don't lose money or **** someone off.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Did the BO give you money back for the extra you payed for the in-and-out stall? If not you should approach him/her because sometimes people just forget. Or if the BO says no, look into whatever contract you may have signed. (if you have one)

As for the owner of Brownie. I couldn't tell you other then to just kill her with kindness. In other words just be nice and stick through the month or two you may have till you can get your own in-and-out stall for Cinny. Thats what I would do anyways. 

Hope this helps you a little. But just remember barn drama almost happens everywhere.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I personally wouldn't deduct the $$ and leave a note because you want to stay on good terms with your new BO.

I'd go to the BO and tell them that they are not amenable to your horse sharing the run, so what other options could he make available to you? Such as putting up a fence to give you your own run *now*, another stall with a run or so forth... then you can request that your overpayment from the 1st month be applied to your new boarding agreement (and I would request a new boarding agreement!).


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe talk to the BO about Brownie moving and you getting the stall you paid for. You signed a contract and it is your right to the stall. You were promised it, you paid for it and you signed a contract. Brownie's owners did no such thing, you have the right to the stall. Maybe mention that to the BO if it won't cause any big problems.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

It's always best to talk with the barn owner in person.. if you can't that's when I suggest an email. I don't know what to tell you about the other boarder but I wouldn't want my horse sharing a run with another horse. For me that is just to cramped of a place for two large animals. Just avoid them.. smile and nod and wait patiently for them to leave.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you everybody for your comments and advice. Beau Baby...those are my sentiments EXACTLY. They did not sign an agreement because they had planned to move the horse. I signed one, I paid...I think it's just not right for the BO to take money from them and let them have the stall a week after I was supposed to move in to it. But alas, it's not a perfect world.

I talked to the BO on the phone, he agrees with me but still refuses to make them vacate the stall. The other boarders in the "in and outs" have been there for years and most likely will not be moving any time soon. It looks like my only option is to wait until the ground thaws so he can separate the back run which is actually two runs that was separated a while back...why I don't know.

I get to put the difference in board into next months board.

As for Brownie consistently pooping in their water...they'd better believe I am going to raise a big stink about it every time he does it and they don't clean it themselves!!!!! I know I shouldn't but I would call any boarder on their horse causing my horse to have poop water and then not cleaning it...even a best friend.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I would talk to the BO again, and ask for another stall. Period. I would not put up with the chance that there would be poo in my horses water, I may not be there for a day or 2, and noone cleans it. Just not acceptable. If the Bo is going to put up another fence, I would, if it were me-prefer to share space with someone else. It is obvious these people are not leaving anytime soon either, they just put in mats! 

I would be pretty ****ed at the Bo and seriously question their credibility. They took your $$ for one thing and then did not follow thru. I understand they don't want to **** anyone off, but that is obviously NOT working, at least for you!:wink:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Well, I would talk to the BO again, and ask for another stall. Period.


I would, however the only other stall available is in the arena building in a dark corner with no lights or windows so Cinny would be sitting in the dark 24/7 withe the exception of when I turn him out, outdoors. 

I am there every day because the whole stable is only partial serve. They only feed your horses in the morning, boarders have to clean their own stalls, walkways and feed their horses at night as well as prep the feed to be given in the morning and put it in a bin outside their horse's stall. So every day I check that water now and anyone who feeds at night for me in an emergency will most likely do the same.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Can you have first dibs on whatever comes available? I agree I would not want that dark corner.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I am surprised that the BO is not honouring your agreement. 
I would remind him again that you have a paid signed contract for the stall in question. He owes no loyalties to the new owners, they should be viewed as a new boarder like yourself, and that is first come (paid), first served.
And it is my understanding that that is you!
As far as the waterer, until the stall issue is resolved I would cover your horse's access and use buckets. Let them clean their own mess, or not.
I really hope this works out for you, it seems like you were really looking forward to the move.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> As far as the waterer, until the stall issue is resolved I would cover your horse's access and use buckets. Let them clean their own mess, or not.


_^^This._


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I sent the BO an email that details what's going on. He promised me first dibs when they move and if they haven't moved by the time the ground thaws, then he is separating the run so Cinny has one too. He also said he is going to talk to them about cleaning up after their horse and themselves because apparently other people have been complaining about them being slobs in the barn too.

I think I'm going to ride it out for a month and see what happens...and of course key my eye on that water!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Good luck! This is exactly why I don't offer self care or partial because the work never gets done right


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

starlinestables said:


> Good luck! This is exactly why I don't offer self care or partial because the work never gets done right


I wish they offered full care, that was the only downside to moving here. Pretty much everyone is neat and tidy though....just the new owners of the horse next door who are a bit "green."


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> Good luck! This is exactly why I don't offer self care or partial because the work never gets done right


There have been so many people at the barn I board at who do rough board that just don't show up to take care of their horse. It amazes me that people can just skip a day at the barn without even finding someone to feed their horse or let them in.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> As for Brownie consistently pooping in their water...they'd better believe I am going to raise a big stink about it every time he does it and they don't clean it themselves!!!!! I know I shouldn't but I would call any boarder on their horse causing my horse to have poop water and then not cleaning it...even a best friend.


They sound new to horse ownership and perhaps a bit over whelmed. Since we all know how vital fresh water is to the horse, it may be best to approach them from their vantage point. Brownie is not going to drink his dirty water. They just forked out all of this money for a horse . . . 

Changes always seem to go over better when the person thinks it's their idea.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I "third" the statement about covering the water & using buckets! As far as poop goes... it happens. And it sucks. Wyatt pools in his water (& his hay rack). Finally got him to stop by using a 16 gal tub & also hanging a bucket above it. No poop in the water since. So maybe Brownie will keep doing this until his water is somewhere else.

Plus they might say your horse did it. And no way to prove it unless Cinny has no access to it. I am curious though, how does an auto water service two stalls? Can you post pics? I'm really curious how this is set up. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, the way the waterer is, there is no way they can say Cinny did it. It's one of those big block looking heated auto waterers. What they did is they cut out a hole in the wall between the stalls just big enough to fit it under. The float is right in the middle where the wall is, so some water goes to Brownies side, some to Cinnys...poop can not pass through.  I'll have to take pictures and show you what they did.


----------



## i ride (Feb 28, 2011)

honetly, i would look for another barn. idk hwo much you pay now for board so i cant talk about money diiference. but you will get a better BO, stall fro cinny, better amenities (like turnouts, feed twice a day, daily mucking of stalls, etc. that way u dont have to do everything yourself) i understand you like your barn but its nice from a HUMAN standpoint. not a good place form your HORSE'S point of view. just what i would do. the rest is kind of up to you!!!


----------

